# Substrate Drying out



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

Right guys i still have a problem
Basically last weekend i cleaned the whole viv out and replaced all substrate etc etc
When i first put my substrate in it was nice and moist and just how it should be.
The humidity shot up to about 95% though :|
Because of this i did not mist for a couple of days at which point humidity was still reading 77 i think it was
However i misted anyway and back up to the 90's went the humidity.
Now the substrate has been drying out over this period of time where im not misting a couple of times a day or for whatever reason.
It always seems too dry out
So how do you guys keep it nice and moist?
And how can i keep my humidity down?
For whatever reason my Whites constantly looks a very dark shade of brown. Most i see are a nice bright green. If i have to remove him and put him in a tub he goes to a brighter shade of green...strange
As for heat i have one side of the tank completely covered with a heat mat and one on one side of the bottom.
And temperatures only reach a maximum of 26.4??
Good job they are hardy frogs.
Would apopreciate some help on this.
Thanks
Chris

For reference it is EXO TERRA PLANTATION SOIL that im using and the frog is a WHITES tree frog


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have white's and dont use any substrate or background.

I just have plenty of leaves sticking to the back wall. Mine stay the brightest colour all night, sometimes when sleeping too (which is when they camouflage)

My wall colour is bright lime green and because the tank is up against the wall it acts as their background and they love it. I honestly think thats what keeps them bright because I put it a cork bark background which was dark brown and to me it looked great because it looked like tree bark but to them they hated it, they always stayed brown never climbed on it and would always manage to get behind the background over night and i think it was because they knew the green wall was behind it :lol2:

So get some bright lime green wrapping paper and stick it to the back of your tank and see if your frog likes it.


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

well moisture will rise when it evapourates. i would have put down a layer of hydraulica about half an inch thick and just make sure that its swimming in water and only just in contact with the soil. keep it topped up and that will sort it out for you


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

alse bottom filtered water no problems in any of my tanks


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

ok great.
On another side of things i have gone and bought a HEAT GLO INFA RED LIGHT 50w
This has brought the temperature up to a healthy 29degrees celsius.
But can this bulb be used with whites??
Will it burn or dry them out??
Thanks
Chris


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mcchriswood said:


> ok great.
> On another side of things i have gone and bought a HEAT GLO INFA RED LIGHT 50w
> This has brought the temperature up to a healthy 29degrees celsius.
> But can this bulb be used with whites??
> ...


Don't use it it will dry them out and kill them, heat lamps are for reptiles not amphibians! I made the same mistake and only used it as a night light, a few weeks ago i misted the cage while it was on and the mist hit the lamp and it shattered, luckily into big pieces and non went into the tank!


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

what heat lamp is possible too use??
thanks
Chris


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

don't use a heat lamp mate, not good for frogs! only use full spectrum day light bulbs such as repti glo 2% made by exo terra.


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

What kind of enclosure are you using?


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

exo terra 45x45x60
2 heat mats and temp still only reaching 25ish??
one on bottom large one on side
repti glo 2 UV


----------

